# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Θόρυβος από τη μηχανή.peugeot 206

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλημέρα...έχω το πεζό 206 μοντέλο 2001.1400 κυβικά.
Ακούγεται ένας ήχος απτή μηχανή...σαν χτύπημα..
Ντουκ Ντουκ ντουκ..αλλά το αυτοκίνητο κινητε με ανησυχεί ο ήχος...όσο πιο γρήγορα.παει το αμάξι τόσο έντονα ακούγεται..όσο πιο σιγά πάει λιγότερο ακούγεται έως και καθόλου..
Ακούω γνώμες..μήπως θέλει αλλαγή η μηχανή??

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως να πήγαινες σε ένα συνεργείο να το ακούσουν και να σου πουν; Δεν θα σε χρεώσουν γι'αυτό. Κάποιος από εδώ που δεν το έχει ακούσει καν, ακόμη κι αν ήταν ο ειδικός - που δεν είναι - τί να σου πει; Κι ακόμη περίσσότερο, πώς να σου πει υπέυθυνα αν επιτρέπεται να το κυκλοφορείς ή θα γίνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά;

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Αύριο το πρωί θα το πάω στο συνεργείο να ζητήσω μια γνώμη...για διάγνωση δεν ζητάνε λεφτά??
Το είδε ένας τεχνικός λέει το καλύτερο είναι αλλαγή μηχανής.εγω δεν τον πολύ πίστεψα διότι αν ήθελε αλλαγή μηχανής και είχε τόση χονδρή ζημια δεν θα κινούσε καθόλου το αυτοκίνητο...κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θέλει αλλαγή μηχανής..
Τέλος πάντων..
Εγώ είδα που ανοίγουν θέματα για αυτοκίνητα είπα να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση..

----------


## Spirost

Ο τεχνικός πρέπει να πει και τι έχει το αυτοκίνητο για να δικαιολογήσει την πρότασή του. Το "Θέλει αλλαγή" έτσι από μόνο του δε λέει τίποτα. Ακούγεται σοβαρό. Κατά τη γνώμη μου μην το κινείς καθόλου μέχρι να σου πουν τι έχει..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το είδε ένας τεχνικός λέει το καλύτερο είναι αλλαγή μηχανής.


Αυτό δεν είναι "σκεπτικό" γνωμάτευσης από μηχανικό , πρέπει να αναφέρει και την αιτία , αναλόγως την αναφορά κρίνεις και την επικινδυνότητα του να το κυκλοφορείς και στο αν σε συμφέρει το κόστος για επισκευή .
Στρόφαλος καπούτ? / βάσεις στήριξης κινητήρα με πρόβλημα?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στραβωσε λίγο ο διωστηρας και χτυπάει πάνω στο χιτώνιο του κυλίνδρου ,κοινώς χτύπησε μπιέλα , ξεφτισε κάποιος ιμάντας πχ εκκεντροφόρο και βαράει στα στα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα , η αναφορά σου ότι ανεβάζοντας στροφές ακούγεται με  μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα, αυτό δείχνει. Πήγαινε το σε έναν μηχανικό να σου βρει το πρόβλημα και να στο φτιάξει , μην μπεις  στον κόπο να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου , το αμάξι δεν είναι τοστιέρα,  άνοιξα ,είδα καμμένη αντίσταση , κομμένο καλώδιο και το έφτιαξα , μιλάμε για την ασφάλεια σου . Φιλαράκι όταν κυκλοφορείς αυτοκίνητο , σε εξυπηρετεί , αλλά χρειάζεται και συντήρηση και υπάρχει και το ανάλογο κόστος. 

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> Στραβωσε λίγο ο διωστηρας και χτυπάει πάνω στο χιτώνιο του κυλίνδρου ,κοινώς χτύπησε μπιέλα , ξεφτισε κάποιος ιμάντας πχ εκκεντροφόρο και βαράει στα στα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα , η αναφορά σου ότι ανεβάζοντας στροφές ακούγεται με  μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα, αυτό δείχνει. Πήγαινε το σε έναν μηχανικό να σου βρει το πρόβλημα και να στο φτιάξει , μην μπεις  στον κόπο να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου , το αμάξι δεν είναι τοστιέρα,  άνοιξα ,είδα καμμένη αντίσταση , κομμένο καλώδιο και το έφτιαξα , μιλάμε για την ασφάλεια σου . Φιλαράκι όταν κυκλοφορείς αυτοκίνητο , σε εξυπηρετεί , αλλά χρειάζεται και συντήρηση και υπάρχει και το ανάλογο κόστος. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ούτε σι αλλος δεν σκόπευαν να το φτιάξω μόνος μου.εγω ούτε λάδια δεν το αλλάζω ακόμα και γι'αυτό το πάω στο μηχανικό...απλά ήθελα μια γνώμη όπως είπα..
Αυτό που λες ότι μπορεί να χτύπησε μπιέλα η ιμάντα..θέλει αλλαγή μηχανής??

----------


## Markon

Αλλαγή μηχανής προτείνεται σε ελάχιστες και συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις. Αν δεν το δει μηχανικός, ότι και να λέμε εμείς από εδώ είναι αυθαίρετο. Χιλιόμετρα, συντήρηση, είδος ή τυπος βλάβης, όλα αυτά μπαίνουν στην εξίσωση. Η βασική αρχή είναι πως όλα φτιάχνονται. Αν κάτι κριθεί από το μηχανικό ασύμφορο ή πέραν επισκευής, προτείνονται και οι ανάλογες λύσεις.

----------

